# An idea on CO2 Generation



## Towelie (Mar 23, 2007)

An idea struck me and I was wondering if anyone has ever tried it? I did some research on Wiki and found this...

"Propane undergoes combustion reactions in a similar fashion to other alkanes. In the presence of excess oxygen, propane burns to form water and carbon dioxide. C3H8 + 5 O2 &#8594; 3 CO2 + 4 H2O + heat"

Why spend $300 on a Co2 generator? Why can't I just set my coleman stove in my space for a few minutes every day and light it?

Thoughts?


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

> Why can't I just set my coleman stove in my space for a few minutes every day and light it?


you "can", providing it doesn't overheat your area, but it certainly will NOT produce any _significant_ co2 to benefit your plants.
  Proper, flow through ventilation will likely benefit the plants more, than any 'jerry rigged" setup attempt.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

have you try yeast and sugar , cheap & easy with good results


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> have you try yeast and sugar , cheap & easy with good results


...*   Proper, flow through ventilation will likely benefit the plants more, than any 'jerry rigged" setup attempt.*


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

well my friend i dodnt know for you but it do work  i have that "jerry rigged" setup and it working well we just want to smoke and have fun that means 3 to 5 plant max not a room full of it  I really think it will help on a closet


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> well my friend i dodnt know for you but it do work  i have that "jerry rigged" setup and it working well we just want to smoke and have fun that means 3 to 5 plant max not a room full of it  I really think it will help on a closet


*

"Proper, flow through ventilation will likely benefit your plants more than any "jerry rigged" setup attempt"

*First of all, you haven't a clue how much co2 is being produced. Any significant ventilation will decrease the amount reaching/benefitting the plants.
..IMHO... Without a "controled" environment, where co2 is introduced at a "controled" level, temps are "controled" to utilize the co2, and venting only occurs under "controled" conditions, co2 is a "bust".


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help hick,
So what you are saying is that during the dark period, I would be better off just leaving the ventilation running, rather than sealing it off and using a burner to generate CO2?
Under what conditions would it be benificial? I hear people rave about how much CO2 generators help... How much help is it really?


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

I.ve never, honestly ran a co2 _generator_. I _have_ however tried the yeast/sugar method, and found "good ventilation" provided just as fast and healthy growth, was a lot less hassle, and didn't stink up the house like a brewery.

Someone *will* correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think co2 is beneficial at all, "dureing lights off". I believe it is only beneficial to photosynthesis. Plants use co2 and emit 'o' dureing photosynthesis, but quite opposite during the dark.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 24, 2007)

CO2 is absorbed during the light period only isnt it?? The plant must be taking in light and in a photosynthisis period in order for the proper "sencors" (for the lack of a better word) to take in CO2??


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

Great info Hick... Are you saying that it is really NOT necessary to ventilate at all during "lights out"?
That could save me a few bucks


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

Towelie said:
			
		

> Great info Hick... Are you saying that it is really NOT necessary to ventilate at all during "lights out"?
> That could save me a few bucks


no..that isn't what I'm saying. IMO, ventilation is important dureing both cycles. I believe fresh air is beneficial anytime.  But, more is required dureing photosynthesis and for heat reduction, when HID;s are on.

Why would shutting down your circulation save you $$?..'pennies' maybe..but $


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with hick. There's enough co2 in the air outside for the plant. All the trees outside are getting their fill of co2 from the air. And no one is turning off the winds so they can bask in it and soak it up. Fresh air from outside will bring in all the co2 your plants need. Don't even bother with the carbonated water or sugar/yeast stuff. It really only benefits if you have a completely controlled environment as Hick said. Where your ventilation shuts off when your co2 generators or tanks release a set amount into the sealed area for a set amount of time when the lights are on.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 26, 2007)

i`ve had the same dillema as towelie, thinking  co2 is the dogs gonads.i was wrong.
"Hick" also set me streight on this issue,ventilation and good air circulation is all that`s "required."
Good luck man:guitar: :smoke1: :stoned: :smoke1:


----------



## dursky (Mar 26, 2007)

I use a kerosene lamp.. leave it on 4-6 hours a day works great.. after 2 hours the room is 800-900 ppm  A little higher would be perfect but this helps alot. Cheap too.
The room should be above 80 when adding co2


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

my sugar and yeast is working fine too i guest every body is diffrent


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 29, 2007)

eh, I know you were looking for cheap ways to create co2 and stuff, but this thing kills 2 birds with one stone so to speak. I was checking out ozone generators for odor control and it said they break down odor and other air pathogens into co2 and oxygen as the by-product. I was looking at using one more for containing the smell, but you can get some added co2 and o2 as a bonus. There are a lot on ebay with prices that aren't that bad. Just a thought.


----------



## Towelie (Mar 31, 2007)

I already have one... And I did not know they did that!
Thanks for the GREAT info PEW PEW. 

You are awesome!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

hey guys remember one time some body ask for an idea of how to creat co2 and some body said good ventilation is better then sugar and yeast look at this with that jerry rigged pice of **** 35 days 1st week into flowering under cfl and i had a lock out, nut burn and small pots


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

eh??:huh: :stoned:don`t think anyone said that sugar and yeast was useless, i believe "all that is required is good ventilation" was what was said in that thread, no "real" benefits have been established by using sugar and yeast,bicarbonate of soda and vinegar and fizzy water, etc.
however, if a co2 generator was purchased, then i believe it would be beneficial as you could then monitor the "PPM" and keep it stable,which with "DIY`S" is practically impossible.(IMO)


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 8, 2007)

ya... i'm gonna try an experiment using dry ice... not only using it for cooling the room down but adding co2 when it burns off/evaporates... i'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## offgrid (Apr 9, 2007)

great...now y'all tell me that CO2 is worthless...i already jerry-rigged my little sugar-yeast mixture. ohwell...couldn't hurt i suppose.  one more thing to keep my mind off the frosty-yet-immature nugs i want to smoke...


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

i use a spray bottle with carbonated mineral water..............


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2007)

I use a simple coleman propane tent heater hanging at the top of my area and it does wonders. I let it run for 1 hour every day twice a day with enough time between to vent out heat produced. Cheap and very effective. 

I tried the yeast bit and it is too much off a f around from me.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 15, 2007)

dood said:
			
		

> I use a simple coleman propane tent heater hanging at the top of my area and it does wonders. I let it run for 1 hour every day twice a day with enough time between to vent out heat produced. Cheap and very effective.
> 
> I tried the yeast bit and it is too much off a f around from me.


 hey my friend too much heat cauz strez on your plants so if i was you i will start to look for a new method any help i am here peace out


----------



## dood (Apr 15, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend too much heat cauz strez on your plants so if i was you i will start to look for a new method any help i am here peace out


 
for starters I monitor my grow area quite well thank you and the method I am using has been working very nice thank you again for many many many many years. I only offered it as a tip for cheap c02 and if your not smart enough to control the heat that it generates then use another method. It's that simple....:joint4:


----------

